# MediEvil Remake. PS4, 2019. Trailer.



## Hellscream (31 Ottobre 2018)

Non credo servano molte parole, trailer al secondo post


----------



## Hellscream (31 Ottobre 2018)




----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2018)

Un classico, da comprare a scatola chiusa. Tra l'altro un remake del primo già fu fatto su PSP nel 2005 (Medievil Resurrection) e fu molto ben riuscito.


----------



## Butcher (31 Ottobre 2018)

Mio.


----------



## Miro (31 Ottobre 2018)

Le ore spese da bambino a cercare di risolvere tutti gli enigmi e riempire i calici per ottenere le armi fighe alla sala degli eroi.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Ottobre 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> Le ore spese da bambino a cercare di risolvere tutti gli enigmi e riempire i calici per ottenere le armi fighe alla sala degli eroi.



  le giornate perse dentro il formicaio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Novembre 2018)

Sarà esclusiva oppure si vedrà anche su altre piattaforme come crash e spyro?


----------



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sarà esclusiva oppure si vedrà anche su altre piattaforme come crash e spyro?


Penso esclusivo, perchè nessun gioco di Medievil è mai uscito su piattaforme diverse dalla playstation.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso esclusivo, perchè nessun gioco di Medievil è mai uscito su piattaforme diverse dalla playstation.



Esclusivo al 100%, l'IP appartiene ancora a Sony.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Novembre 2018)

Fottute esclusive, Medieval ha segnato la mia adolescenza, uscisse anche per PC lo comprerei in un nanosecondo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Maggio 2019)

Uscito nuovo trailer con la data di uscita.


----------

